# New shop in Florida



## fltenwheeler

Hi

It has been 7 years since I had to put my machines in storage. The foundation for the new building will be pored Monday. I hope to have the block walls up soon after.


Tim


----------



## stevehuckss396

fltenwheeler  said:
			
		

> Hi
> 
> It has been 7 years since I had to put my machines in storage. The foundation for the new building will be pored Monday. I hope to have the block walls up soon after.
> 
> 
> Tim




Good for you!!

Take lots of pictures!!


----------



## fltenwheeler

Lots of steel.

Tim


----------



## fltenwheeler

Hi

How long should I let the concrete cure before I allow them to put the blocks up?

Tim


----------



## Tin Falcon

If you are having an experienced mason do your work read this
http://www.constructionknowledge.net/public_domain_documents/Div_3_Concrete/Concrete_and_Masonry_Army_FM%205-428.pdf
Tin


----------



## stevehuckss396

fltenwheeler  said:
			
		

> Hi
> 
> How long should I let the concrete cure before I allow them to put the blocks up?
> 
> Tim



Give it a week!


----------



## fltenwheeler

Hi

I used a lot of factors to size my shop. 1 of which is the amount of concrete. 14-foot 8-inch's by 24-feet with 16-inch footers used 9.95 yards of concrete. That is one truck load.

Tim


----------



## Maryak

Sure is the whole 9 yds there  

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## GordTopps

Nothing like starting out from scratch!

Regards
Gordy


----------



## GordTopps

Of couse I meant starting out with a clean slate re design wise of your workspace!

Gordy


----------



## Tin Falcon

IIRC you do not want to go higher than 5 ft on the blocks in one day . higher puts too much pressure on the bottom layers of mortar.
tin


----------



## fltenwheeler

Hi All

The matrials showed up on Tuesday and they started laying block today. It is off to a good start. They are planning on finishing the blocks on Thursday and if we get an early inspection hope to pump the lintel Friday afternoon.

Tim


----------



## stevehuckss396

fltenwheeler  said:
			
		

> I used a lot of factors to size my shop.



When I did mine there were only 2 factors. I went as far back as the city would let me and as far south as the wife would let me.


----------



## itowbig

stevehuckss396  said:
			
		

> When I did mine there were only 2 factors. I went as far back as the city would let me and as far south as the wife would let me.


ha ha ha ya man thats the way to do it ha ha as much as you can get away with  yaaa


----------



## fltenwheeler

Hi All

The walls are up and the lintel has been pumped. How I need to start saving for the roof.

Tim


----------



## 1Kenny

Wow, I like the height. Those doors are a great size.

Kenny


----------



## fltenwheeler

1Kenny  said:
			
		

> Wow, I like the height. Those doors are a great size.
> 
> Kenny



A friend talked me into 10-foot walls and the front door is 4-foot with a 3-foot back door. I will also have a barn roof with storage overhead.

Tim


----------



## ibuildstuff4u

_IIRC you do not want to go higher than 5 ft on the blocks in one day . higher puts too much pressure on the bottom layers of mortar.
tin _

Your kidding right??? How would you get any work done if you could only add 5 feet a day? Been doing masonry for 13 years now and have never heard of that nor seen any problems with going too high in one day. You just have to brace the walls after 8' so the wind can't blow them over. After that build to the moon!

Dale P.


----------



## agmachado

Very cool!

It's great to have a space!

Regards,

Alexandre


----------



## bentprop

Nice start to a good shop.,Tim.But no matter what size you build,after a couple of years you'll find you could have done with double the size ;D.
My shop is only 20x8,the back bit of a 30x20 garage,so I'm jealous of you guys being able to have a separate building.One day..........


----------



## fltenwheeler

The roof and lower doors are installed. I am working on the loft doors. I have found a 4x12 beam for the hay lift. But it is hot and work is slow.

Tim


----------



## fltenwheeler

I have installed the loft doors in both ends. Next will be the 2 beams for the hay lift.

Tim


----------



## fltenwheeler

Hi All

I moved the machines in this last weekend. I spent Sunday cleaning and oil them.

Tim


----------



## fltenwheeler

2 More pictures. I will get some pictures of the Lathe and Mill posted soon.

Tim


----------



## fltenwheeler

The Lathe and Mill ready to go to work.

Tim


----------



## 1Kenny

Looks real good, Tim.

I can smell the fresh paint from here.

Kenny


----------



## lazylathe

Some serious shop envy!!!!! ;D

Looks great with a ton of space!!!
Congratulations you lucky bugger you!!!! :big:

Andrew


----------



## panofish

Super nice!!! Setting up shop can almost be as much fun as using the shop.


----------



## doubletop

Very nice, but it looks way too empty. Give yourself a bring up so we can see it in a years time.

Pete


----------



## blighty

7 years  you must of been going nuts. i only went with out a shed for 2 years and that did me in.

nice cave by the way, i would love to have a brick cave......... but nooooo, i had to build it out of wood  ruddy council!!!


----------



## fltenwheeler

Hi All

Yes, I am glad to get the machines running. I had to order new belts, but other than that they seam to be working good.

I still need to move my locomotive stand in plus I need to make a work table for the 1/8 scale trains.

I dug out one of the projects I was working on when I had to close down, a Bob Shores' Eagle. First chips on my machines in many years.

Tim


----------



## robert1352

Beautiful shop,I'm green with envy!


----------



## fltenwheeler

Here's a panarma of the shop being put to use.

Left to right, Craftman drill press, Jet 8x30 mill, Jet 10x24 lathe, down in the conner is a Craftman air compresser 6" Craftman grinder, Dayton band saw, Oliver die filer it can also be used as a fan stand, Sanford SG1 surface grinder, Atlas 7" shaper, 12" Rockwell disc sander.

On the far wall is a 1/8 scale tank car I am working on. The shelf on the right holds all of the small projects that are in work. In front of the work bench on the right is a 2-1/2" scale C-19 that I am repairing for a friend.

Tim


----------



## Herbiev

Usually one week for the concrete. Did you put in conduits for island power points if required ?


----------



## stew

HI,
Thats a Nice looking Workshop that You Have. I like Your Milling Machine, My Boss has one much the same -they are a Good Solid Machine. You know it wont be long and You will have it filled up, then You will wish it was BIGGER.
All The Best Stew


----------



## fltenwheeler

I know that a shop is never big enough. The size was determined by its location on the property. There is a loft the same size for storage. The shop is for working not storage.   

Tim



stew said:


> HI,
> Thats a Nice looking Workshop that You Have. I like Your Milling Machine, My Boss has one much the same -they are a Good Solid Machine. You know it wont be long and You will have it filled up, then You will wish it was BIGGER.
> All The Best Stew


----------



## ZipSnipe

Beautiful shop!!!  

I will have you know in Florida they slap a foundation down and put block walls up the next day and thats about 95% of all block homes in Florida are built that way.  Not saying its right, but thats how they were built back when I was in the block business.


----------



## fltenwheeler

ZipSnipe said:


> Beautiful shop!!!
> 
> I will have you know in Florida they slap a foundation down and put block walls up the next day and thats about 95% of all block homes in Florida are built that way. Not saying its right, but thats how they were built back when I was in the block business.


 
I waited a month before I had the block delivered. It also has a 18x18 bell footer. 

Tim


----------



## kvom

Who cares about the shop?  Let's see the locomotive! :hDe:


----------



## jconnell

Hi Tim:

Nice shop and machines, I know your glad to get your stuff out of storage. It only took me two years, I almost died of boredom.  Where are you in Florida, I am in Deland.

Jim


----------



## fltenwheeler

jconnell said:


> Hi Tim:
> 
> Nice shop and machines, I know your glad to get your stuff out of storage. It only took me two years, I almost died of boredom. Where are you in Florida, I am in Deland.
> 
> Jim


 
I am in Winter Haven. Member of the Ridge Live Steamers.

Tim


----------

